# black bear ready to rug.....sale/trade?



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I have a 175-200lb boar skinned for a rug. The skull is still in the cape. Has nice thick hair and is a U.P. bear. Interested in selling or trading for a shoulder whitetail mount. I will add cash to cover the difference in the mount as well.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

This has been traded.


----------

